# 2003 f-150



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

It could be fluid pressure or a hardware problem. First the fluid. I would jack up that side and spin the wheel. Then apply the brake, release it and try again to spin that wheel. If the brake is still applied open the bleeder a little to see if it is fluid pressure that is not releasing. Sometimes a brake hose deteriorates inside but looks ok outside. It could be something in the fluid system but at least you can isolate it to fluid or not fluid. If it is not fluid pressure it could be hardware. Rust increases sizes making parts bind. Maybe a bent bracket or other part damage.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

On GM products of the 90s that was the flexible hose from the frame to the wheel problem.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Change the brake hose! They can get a pinhole from the inside, that can cause fluid to get outside the liner and pinch it off. The hose doesn't leak, instead it can act as sort of a check valve, not letting the hydraulic pressure bleed off when the pedal is released.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

iamrfixit said:


> Change the brake hose! They can get a pinhole from the inside, that can cause fluid to get outside the liner and pinch it off. The hose doesn't leak, instead it can act as sort of a check valve, not letting the hydraulic pressure bleed off when the pedal is released.


I had to bleed one brake 4 times to get a truck 40 miles up the freeway.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

My wife has a 2010 Ford Flex that has had brake issues a number of times. Usually it is the rear brakes though. I've done brake work on this vehicle around four or five times (two times on the front axle and three times on the rear) and noticed that one or more of the caliper slider pins was frozen in place and I had to beat on it to get it out. The calipers were all rusty and looked cheaply made. 

About a month ago we went to the store and when we got there she noticed a "burning rubber" smell as she walked around the back of the vehicle. I touched the rear wheels and almost burned my fingers. Ordered new calipers, pads, and rotors from Rock Auto and replaced everything and then did a brake flush. Seems fine now but good to know about the brake lines being a possible cause for sticking brakes.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Have you checked the wheel bearings.

Also if you bought 3 ton or 6 ton jack stands with item numbers 56371, 61196, 61197 they have a recall. One should stop using immediately and return to store.

https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2003/FORD/F-150/4%2520DR


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Change both front brake hoses.:vs_cool:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

My GF had this problem with one of the rear calipers when she had a Toyota Camry. I replaced the parts... never knew what caused it. I have never seen that happen before and sorry to hear it happened to you.

I have also seen this on motorcycle brakes when the bike sits outside and doesn't get ridden much. The caliper pistons can develop a buildup or even a little corrosion where they exit the caliper cylinders, which keeps them from being able to fully retract. That issue you can fix with some R&R and ScotchBrite. Not sure if it ever happens to 4 wheel vehicles but maybe could if they sit outside for a long time?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not trying to scare you just making sure you know.
In the link above this is just one you will have to check.

"" July 30, 2019 NHTSA ID NUMBER: 11240653
Components: POWER TRAIN, WHEELS, UNKNOWN OR OTHER
NHTSA ID Number: 11240653

Incident Date July 2, 2019

Consumer Location TUOLUMNE, CA

Vehicle Identification Number 1FTRW08L83K****

Summary of Complaint

CRASHYes

FIRENo

INJURIES1

DEATHS0

DRIVING A 2003 FORD F-150, LARIAT, SUPER CREW, GOING APPROXIMATELY 40 MPH AND ACCELERATING, ON THE ON-RAMP ENTRANCE TO CA STATE ROUTE 108, FROM STANDARD ROAD IN SONORA, CA, ON JULY-3-2019, THE WHEELS LOCKED AND THEIR WAS A LOSS OF STEERING. THE TIME WAS APPROXIMATELY 11 AM, ROAD WAS DRY, FAIR SKIES, NO DEBRIS OR OBSTACLES ON ROADWAY. THE ROAD WAS IN GOOD CONDITION. ONE WEEK EARLIER REPLACED ALL TIRES AT BIG O TIRES, SONORA, CA; THE WHEEL ALIGNMENT WAS CORRECTED AT THAT TIME. THE ON-RAMP WAS CURVING NORMALLY TO THE RIGHT, PROVIDING ACCESS TO THE WESTWARD BOUND TRAFFIC LANE. WHEN THE WHEELS LOCKED THE VEHICLE SPUN TO RIGHT, BUT TURNING THE STEERING WHEEL TO LEFT, INTO THE SPIN HAD NO EFFECT ON THE SPIN-OUT. THE PICK-UP TURNED 180 DEGREES, AND THEN ROLLED DOWN THE EMBANKMENT ON THE INSIDE OF THE ON-RAMP CURVE, THE NORTH-SIDE OF THE ON-RAMP.

I WAS INJURED, EMS REQUIRED I BE FLOWN BY HELICOPTER TO THE MEMORIAL HOSPITAL IN MODESTO, CA.

THE CA HIGHWAY PATROL INVESTIGATED THE ACCIDENT, AND PERSUMABLE TOOK A WITNESS STATEMENT FROM THE TRUCK DRIVER WHO WAS FOLLOWING ME AS WE ENTERED THE ON-RAMP. THE WITNESS, WHO HAD IMMEDIATELY RAN DOWN THE EMBANKMENT TO RENDER ASSISTANCE, SAID HE HAD NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE IT BEFORE, THE WHEEL JUST COME OFF.

BEING INCAPACITATED FROM THE ROLLOVER WRECK, I DID NOT GET THE NAME OF THE WITNESS, BUT THE INVESTIGATING OFFICE MUST HAVE. THE ACCIDENT REPORT IS NOT AVAILABLE AS OF THIS REPORT WRITING. ""


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

ron45 said:


> Not trying to scare you just making sure you know.
> In the link above this is just one you will have to check.
> 
> "" July 30, 2019 NHTSA ID NUMBER: 11240653
> ...



could just been a bad brake pad that has dislodged (bad install or bad pads) and been squeezed between rotor and brake caliper bracket


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

carmusic said:


> could just been a bad brake pad that has dislodged (bad install or bad pads) and been squeezed between rotor and brake caliper bracket


That was just one of many.


----------

